

Debug PHP Using Firefox with FirePHP - profquail
http://sixrevisions.com/web-development/how-to-debug-php-using-firefox-with-firephp/

======
HoneyAndSilicon
FirePHP offers not only ability to monitor errors in log, but also displays
other information as a script progresses and dumps value of an array when
desired. In addition you can turn on/off all its reporting at with one
statement at beginning of code.

Quite handy for use in PHP development - or in understanding code you inherit
from someone else. Works for me!

------
lucumo
FirePHP is absolutely great. Even better is that multiple languages are
getting libraries for the protocol underlying FirePHP:

Python with firepy: <http://code.google.com/p/firepy/wiki/Documentation>
Ruby/Rails with rails-firephp: <http://rubyforge.org/projects/rails-firephp/>
Perl in typical fashion with several modules:
[http://search.cpan.org/search?query=FirePHP&mode=all](http://search.cpan.org/search?query=FirePHP&mode=all)

There's even a patch for Apache's mod_rewrite:
<http://www.firephp.org/Wiki/Libraries/ModRewrite>

There's also documentation about the protocol if you need/want to build your
own: <http://www.firephp.org/Wiki/Reference/Protocol>

I find it a very useful development aid. I'm just hoping more browsers (well,
my preferred browser) start having something that can interpret the FirePHP
stuff :-)

------
akirk
I like the combination of Xdebug and MacGDBp on OS X quite a bit, as I blogged
here: [http://alexander.kirk.at/2008/12/26/debugging-php-on-mac-
os-...](http://alexander.kirk.at/2008/12/26/debugging-php-on-mac-os-x/)

------
eli
Looks neat, but if I'm going to go through the trouble of setting up a PHP
IDE, I want it to have breakpoints.

------
zmimon
Bad submission title (I know it's same as the title of the page, but they're
both bad). Outputting log statements is not debugging. Well, perhaps for PHP
programmers it is due to the pathetic state of debuggers for PHP, but for
anyone using a decent language it isn't.

